# chiusura lampo / cerniera lampo / zip



## duchevreuil

Buongiorno,

Qualcuno potrebbe spiegarmi che differenza c'è tra i tre sinonimi _chiusura lampo_, _cerniera lampo_ e _zip_? So naturalmente che si riferiscono alla stessa cosa, comunque immagino che vengano usati in contesti diversi...

Grazie!


----------



## Anaiss

A dire la verità...credo che si possano usare indifferentemente. 
(Cerniera) _[si omette anche] _lampo, zip, credo siano usate maggiormente.
"Bottega" (c figurato familiare) invece si usa con jeans e pantaloni, per far notare l'eventuale dimenticanza in contesto informale...


----------



## duchevreuil

Grazie per la tua risposta, Anaiss!


----------



## Blackman

La cerniera, la lampo, la zip. Interscambiabili in un contesto colloquiale. Aggiungo _la patta,_ a quello che ti ha suggerito Anaiss.


----------



## duchevreuil

Blackman said:


> Aggiungo _la patta,_ a quello che ti ha suggerito Anaiss.



In realtà però _la patta_ dovrebbe designare quella striscia di tessuto che a volte ricopre l'abbottonatura (e talvolta anche la lampo), no?


----------



## Blackman

duchevreuil said:


> In realtà però _la patta_ dovrebbe designare quella striscia di tessuto che a volte ricopre l'abbottonatura (e talvolta anche la lampo), no?


 
E' una bella osservazione. Credo di si. Comunque sia patta che bottega fanno riferimento alla chiusura dei pantaloni. Che ci siano i bottoni o la lampo, non fa differenza.


----------



## annapo

Nessuna differenza sostanziale. *Chiusura lampo o cerniera lampo o spemplicemente "lampo"*erano termini della mia infanzia (fine anni '70, primi anni '80) quando quel tipo di chiusura era modernissima, veloce e considerata migliorativa rispetto alle chiusure a bottoni (che prima avevano sia i pantaloni che i jeans).

Adesso sento che si dice tanto *zip*. 
*Patta o bottega* io li ho sempre sentiti usare in un unico uso: per riferire che qualcuno ha dimenticato la lampo/zip aperta (_va con la patta aperta, chiuditi la bottega_), mentre nessun italiano si sognerebbe di entrare in un negozio e dire alla commessa: "mi prenda la felpa in vetrina, quella con la patta/la bottega" mentre ovviamente, secondo il gusto personale, potrebbe dire: "mi prenda la felpa in vetrina, quella con la zip/lampo"


----------



## ALEX1981X

duchevreuil said:


> In realtà però _la patta_ dovrebbe designare quella striscia di tessuto che a volte ricopre l'abbottonatura (e talvolta anche la lampo), no?



D'accordo su tutto...ma occhio nel linguaggio parlato "colloquiale" alla parola "PATTA"...può avere un leggero "piccante" doppio senso in certi contesti


----------



## infinite sadness

Penso che delle tre la meno usata sia "cerniera lampo", almeno io sento dire o solo cerniera o solo lampo, mentre quella che ho sentito di più è "chiusura lampo".


----------



## Anaiss

infinite sadness said:


> Penso che delle tre la meno usata sia "cerniera lampo", almeno io sento dire o solo cerniera o solo lampo, mentre quella che ho sentito di più è "chiusura lampo".


Sul serio? Avrei detto il contrario, "chiusura lampo" l'ho sentita piuttosto raramente. 
Adesso che ci penso, il più delle volte dico semplicemente _cerniera_... _Zip _mi sembra quasi da rivista di moda.


----------



## annapo

Io dico "lampo" e basta, ma da qualche tempo mi accorgo che questa scelta "lessicale" mi connota come "persona di mezza età". Da qualche anno, sento che i giovani parlano prevalentemente di "zip", così come le commesse dei negozi, sulle riviste di moda non saprei perché non ne leggo. L'informazione importante per uno straniero è che, comunque, questi termini, al di là del gusto personale di ognuno, sono tutti perfettamente comprensibili e indicano la stessa cosa per qualunque italiano, senza rischio di equivoco o fraintendimento .


----------



## Anaiss

Questo mi pare di averlo già chiarito nella mia prima risposta.


----------



## gc200000

Credevo che ovunque il termine più utilizzato fosse semplicemente cerniera...


----------



## duchevreuil

Grazie a tutti per i vostri contributi! 

Cosa strana, secondo il mio _Zingarelli _(che è del 1996) "zip" è di genere maschile. Sinceramente non sapevo che si potesse dire anche _la _zip (sottintendendo la chiusura). Sembra che la forma più usata sia quella femminile... Possibile che quella maschile sia ormai antiquata?


----------



## Oblomovita

duchevreuil said:


> Grazie a tutti per i vostri contributi!
> 
> Cosa strana, secondo il mio _Zingarelli _(che è del 1996) "zip" è di genere maschile. Sinceramente non sapevo che si potesse dire anche _la _zip (sottintendendo la chiusura). Sembra che la forma più usata sia quella femminile... Possibile che quella maschile sia ormai antiquata?



Niente di strano. Ha ragione lo Zingarelli a dire che "Zip" è di genere maschile. Quasi tutte le parole straniere, che terminano in consonante infatti lo sono.
Nel parlato comunque quando si dice "zip" si intende dire "cerniera a zip" omettendo la parola cerniera che è di genere femminile e pertanto "zip" va con l'articolo femminile.

Lo zip
La (cerniera) zip
sono entrambe corrette.

Vorrei aggiungere la mia.. io personalmente uso dire semplicemente "cerniera"


----------



## Passante

Anche io uso molto 'cerniera' specialmente se vado a farmela aggiustare: dovrei aggiustare la cerniera della giacca.


----------



## duchevreuil

Passante said:


> Anche io uso molto 'cerniera' specialmente se vado a farmela aggiustare: dovrei aggiustare la cerniera della giacca.



Ma secondo me una cerniera può anche essere un fermaglio... Anche quando si parla di vestiti. O sbaglio?


----------



## gatogab

Un po' di storia se c'è qualcuno che non la sa:


> L'industria dell'abbigliamento e della moda si avvicinò alla cerniera lampo solo nei primi anni '30, quando una campagna di vendite promosse le cerniere lampo nei vestiti per bambini, facendo leva sull'indipendenza nel vestirsi da sé che i giovani avrebbero avuto grazie alle zip. Fu proprio in quel periodo che la stilista italiana Elsa Schiaparelli utilizzò per prima la cerniera lampo senza nasconderla nel tessuto.


L'ho letto *quì.*


----------



## Anaiss

duchevreuil said:


> Ma secondo me una cerniera può anche essere un *fermaglio*... Anche quando si parla di vestiti. O sbaglio?


Intendi una spilla per caso?...Credo di no purtroppo, almeno io con cerniera intendo solo il tipo di chiusura di cui stiamo parlando.


----------



## Passante

duchevreuil said:


> Ma secondo me una cerniera può anche essere un fermaglio... Anche quando si parla di vestiti. O sbaglio?


 Credo che fermaglio non siano traducibili con cerniera, sempre a meno di castronerie, per cerniera intendo (non solo dei vestiti, ma anche ad esempio dei mobili) quella cosa che collega due parti di un oggetto che si incastrano in più di un punto mentre una spilla o fermaglio collega solo due punti di un oggetto come dire è un perno unico al massimo una serie di fermagli potrebbe creare una cerniera. Mi spiace ma meglio di così a meno di andare nel tecnico non riesco


----------



## mario realini

A Mendrisio esiste la fabbrica "Ri-Ri", nota azienda dove si producono cerniere lampo di ogni tipo ed esportate in tutto il mondo. Anche il brevetto è di un signore, germanico, che per anni ha abitato  appunto nella città del meridione svizzero. Quindi, qui in Ticino, la "cerniera lampo" viene comunemente chiamata la "riri"...


----------



## duchevreuil

Grazie a tutti per i vostri contributi!


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

"Lampo" è il nome commerciale di una cerniera di molto tempo fa.
Dal nome (proprio) commerciale al nome (comune) dell'oggetto.
Scusate la notazione storica.
GS


----------



## dscava

nel gergo tecnico commerciale si usano indistintamente tutti e tre,
il termine cerniera comprende però anche dei prodotti diversi sia quelli che chiudono le borse  o appunto quelli x mobili che chiudono le ante e niente hanno a che vedere con la chiusura lampo.
Nell'ambito della chiusura lampo esistono poi i nomi dei singoli componenti che sono:cursore,tiretto,ponticello, fermi, divisibile ecc...


----------



## Montesacro

dscava said:


> il termine cerniera comprende però anche dei prodotti diversi sia quelli che chiudono le borse  o appunto quelli x mobili che chiudono le ante e niente hanno a che vedere con la chiusura lampo.




Sì, va bene, ma che c'entra? 
Una parola può avere tante accezioni.
Se è per questo per me cerniera significa il più delle volte "vincolo statico che consente solo un grado di libertà rotazionale attorno a un determinato asse".
Poco a che vedere con le chiusure lampo, no?


----------

